# No WAY :'( RIP LEE.



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

*No Way :'( R.I.P. LEE.*

I don't know what happend yall. I changed him into Titans 2 gallon last night after finding his tank litterally fit into it so I knew he whoulda liked more room. He was fine at 6:50 this morining, fed him his 4 pellots wich he ate and I whent to go check on them a few mins ago and he was down at the bottom belly up. I thought he was sleeping so I tryied tapping the tank but no good. -.- He musta just had felt it was time I guess. Mann I just got him last friday from my moms co worker who had him at her desk at work for over a year. She took good care of him while he was with her and she kept up with weekly water changes. I guess the move was to much for him on top of old age. :'( RIP lil guy.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

man this is terrible.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He has a very unique pattern, cute. 
I'm sorry that happened to you and your betta..


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

He was huge too and had the biggist vail I've ever seen.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

AWW so sorry, today has been really wierd. My grandpa died


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh noo. Srry to here that about your grandpa. I lost my grandmother in January.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Thnks BF, hes now in the big tank in the sky where all my past bettas are.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I could not believe it when I saw this post. Poor baboon butt.
It must have been old age, sometimes it takes them quick.
R.I.P. Lee.


----------



## ⨂ faith_the_betta ⨂ (Oct 5, 2021)

Im really sorry... Its ok friend your not the only one S.I.P. Lee




Please join for the honor of my passed away baby








Betta contest!!!


Post pictures of your betta put there name, buy date, and gender! Rules: Only I can rate Don't judge anyone's pictures No arguing No looking up on google for the most beautiful bettas to cheat with No bullying because of their bettas No...




u14355365.ct.sendgrid.net


----------

